# Concrete Block Wall Leaking



## confused1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Interested in input...

Exterior concrete block wall covered in Thuro-Seal, that is leaking in water above second story window. About 12 years ago, 2 coats of thuro-seal were applied to the wall to help smooth out the surface and seal up the block. Thuro-seal appears to have some cracks in it from years of Northern Michigan weather. For the past couple of years when it rains hard, we seem to get some water leaking around a single window. Getting worse as time goes by. Have drilled weep holes in blocks above the window but this has not helped. Top of wall at roof is sealed well with membrane roof that comes up and over the parapet wall, so I do not believe that is the cause.

Looking for any alternatives to solving this problem.

Thanks!


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Probably bad flashing detail. You may have to take the block out above the window and check the lintel and flashing detail to be sure. Putting weeps in isnt going to do much if its not flashed properly.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*leaks*

Not that this is your problem however,just for the record:initially it seems to be a great idea to run roofing material all the way up on the back side of masonry walls,it is not! The walls need to be able to breathe from BOTH sides. Roofers love to do it,maybe they think they are helping the building,the reality is they are harming it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm with 6string.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If you could post a pic it might help better. Is the thoro popping or cracking?


----------



## confused1 (Oct 3, 2012)

It does appear to be cracking in some spots but not near the window that is leaking.
I will try to post a picture.


----------

